# Panama und Costa Rica



## Sunnyistfunny (17. Juli 2016)

Hallo!

Ich fahre kommenden Dienstag für fünf Wochen nach Panama und Costa Rica. Ich bin mit dem Rucksack unterwegs und hab natürlich meine Angelsachen  dabei ;-)).
Was die genauen Reiseziele anbelangt bin ich noch offen. Wichtig  ist in erster Linie, dass es dort gute und finanzierbare Angelmöglichkeiten gibt.
Kann mir da jemand ein wenig helfen? 

Liebe grüsse 

Manuel


----------



## volkerm (16. August 2016)

*AW: Panama und Costa Rica*

Google maps. Strukturveränderungen und Flussmündungen suchen. Bei etwas mehr Budget in den Fischerdörfern mit den Jungs mal einen heben- da findet sich sicher einer, der Dich mal im Panga mit rausnimmt.


----------

